

Calxeda Primes Pump for ARM Server Adoption - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2011/06/14/calxeda-primes-pump-for-arm-server-adoption/

======
zwieback
As an embedded systems developer I'm well aware of the very low power
processors with ARM cores but I'm wondering how this really transfers to the
server world. It seems to me that large DRAM, cache and fast disk drives and
I/O peripherals must be the main issues driving power consumption. Those won't
go away, will they?

The Calxeda guy said that lower clock speeds and higher core counts are the
key factors of his product, which isn't necessarily something only ARM can do.
I'm wondering why Intel couldn't build servers along the same lines.

~~~
6ren
SSD are supposedly making similar inroads in the server space, for that
reason. I don't think there's much IO in a server farm, apart from ethernet.
Does DRAM draw a lot of power?

Intel's problem is backcompatibility: x86 spends silicon (and power) on it,
but they can't give it up because it's their main selling point.

